# das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15



## banditz (2. Januar 2005)

heute morgen bin ich an die sorpe gefahren um mein neues smartcast rf 15 echolot auszuprobieren. das wetter war zwar bescheiden  aber die neugierde siegte . hab mir ne bucht ausgesucht bei der mann auch weit über die mitte kam. also den empfänger ausgepackt  den geber an die rute und raus damit.
es kammen auch sofort signale an , mann sah die tiefe des wassers ob es abfiel oder eben bzw anstig  und teilweise auch bewuchs auf dem grund .beim eiholen des gebers stieg der grund dann wiederan und das smartcast wechselte auch automatisch den tiefenbereich jenachdem wie tief das wasser war. nun war ich natürlich gespannt was passierte wenn er einen fisch entdeckte aber es zeigte nichts an.  nachdem ich die bucht mehrmals abgeworfen hatte wusste ich zwar wie tief das wasser war  wo die tiefste stelle war wo es steil anstieg wo es eben war  aber ein fisch wollte es nicht anzeigen. sch... dachte ich endweder taugt das gerät nicht oder es sind keine fische da  ...   dann bin ich noch zum vorbecken gefahren  an eine stelle wo eigendtlich immer friedfisch vorhanden ist. 
und siehe da  es wurden auch fische in unterschiedlichen grössen und tiefen angezeigt.  also scheint es doch zu funktionieren. :q auch die angegebe reich weite von 30 m schaft es locker wenn man es erhöt hinstellt  auch noch mehr. also ich bin mit den ersten ergebnissen recht zufrieden wobei ein manko auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben soll, das ist die angst um den geber den bei einem schnurriss hat man ein problem. und beim nächsten mal werdich ne schwimmende schnur verwenden,da eine sinkende den geber beim einholen unter wasser zieht.|uhoh: 

bis denne  banditz


----------



## bolli (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

Hallo Banditz,

prima Bericht!  #6 

Hier wurde nämlich schon öfter gefragt, ob der Smartcast hält was die Werbung verspricht. |kopfkrat 

Wenn Du weitere Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, schreib ruhig wieder!


----------



## zanderloisl (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

Habe mir auch das Smartsast RF 15 angeschaft und stellte gleich beim auspacken fest daß das Gehäuse ziemlich schlabrig ist  

mich würde interesieren ob man aus der Größe der Fischsymbole auch auf die tatsächliche Größe der Fische schliesen kann. 
z. B. mittleres Fischsymbol = Fischgröße 30cm bis 50 cm, oder so ähnlich ?


----------



## Josi28 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

Hallo Boardies

@banditz

Ich habe mir den Smartcast rf-30e gekauft.

Und ich muß sagen das der empfang sehr schlecht ist.

Wie Du schon gesagt hast, man muß es höher halten um einenen besseren empfang zu haben. Wenn ich die Uhr normal am Handgelenk trage bzw. am Körper dann ist der empfang sehr sehr schlecht. Und die entfernug zum sender darf höchstens (geschätzt) 5-10 meter haben.

Aber vielleicht hast Du jetzt ja noch bessere Tips für mich.

Du hast es ja bestimmt noch öfter ausprobiert als ich.


Mfg. Josi28


----------



## banditz (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@ josie28   hab dir in deinem beitrag  schon geantwortet .

bis denne banditz


----------



## Schnappi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

RF15 ist doch der Neue oder ? |kopfkrat  Kann der was mehr ?


----------



## banditz (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

mal ein parr auszüge aus der beschreibung :

neu mit 4 Graustufen
neu Anzeige der Bodenbeschaffenheit wesentlich schärfer
neu Messung der Wassertemperatur
neu höhere Sendeleistung für bessere Auswertung der Signale
*neu* 25 % längere Lebensdauer der Batterie im Geber ca. 500 Stunden
*neu* arbeitet im Radius von 50 m
Fischalarm in 3 Fischgrößen 
 wobei ich die 50 m anzweifele 

bis denne banditz


----------



## Schnappi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

Was sind  Graustufen ? |kopfkrat    Der Rest klingt wirklich gut #6


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@banditz: Und dazu noch eine Leuchtdiode am Geber (fürs Nachtangeln). Gibt es bei dem Smartcast rf 15 eigentlich eine Greyline (wichtig für die Bodenbeschaffenheit)? Der Geber kostet ca. 45 Euro, ca. 35 mehr als beim rf 20 etc.

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

- ich meinte natürlich 10 Euro mehr, also für den alten 35 Euro.

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@banditz: Und dazu noch eine Leuchtdiode am Geber (fürs Nachtangeln). Gibt es bei dem Smartcast rf 15 eigentlich eine Greyline (wichtig für die Bodenbeschaffenheit)? Der Geber kostet ca. 45 Euro, ca. 35 mehr als beim rf 20 etc.

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Schnappi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

Und was sind nun "Graustufen" ? ;+


----------



## Angler2004 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

ihr müsst euch nicht wiederholen!


----------



## banditz (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_humminbird-smartcast2.htm

dort ist alles bestens beschrieben   ist einfacher als wenn ich immer alles tippern  müsste
Bedenket  der mensch ist von natur aus faul  

hat 239 € gekostet  versandfrei  gekauft hier http://www.ankroso-angelgeraete.de/

bis denne banditz


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@banditz: Ich wollte mich gar nicht wiederholen, war ein versehen. Aber noch einmal zu Busse-Yachtshop. Die waren am Nordwestfunkstand auf der Boot in Halle 9. Die haben nen ganz gutes Angebot. Aber besser noch ist es so ein Teil, nachdem man sich bei Busse angeschaut hat, bei anderen Anbietern zu kaufen, da die bei Busse recht teuer sind. Allerdings gibt es im neuen Askari-Katalog noch einen Humminbird Piranha Max 30e. Der hat den gleichen Geber wie der Smartcast, allerdings mit höherer Reichweite und mehr Funktionen (von Sender aus). Kostet allerdings aber auch fast 300 Euro. 

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## banditz (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@oberberger der Humminbird Piranha Max 30e scheint ein kombi gerät zu sein 
für boot und rute  bei benutzung mit der rute hat er aber auch nicht mehr funktionen oder höhere reichweite .....

mfg d.grendel


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@banditz: Danke für die Info! Ist ja gut zu wissen.#6  Würdest du mir den Smartcast rf15 empfehlen? Bin nämlivh sehr interressiert.

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## zanderloisl (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

Servus allle miteinander
Es wurde hier immer über die Technick gesprochen.
Mich würden aber die praktischen Erfahrungen interesieren.

mfg Zanderloisl


----------



## banditz (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: das erste mal mit dem smartcast rf15*

@ der oberberger  mit dem empfehlen ist immer so eine sache , dazu müsste ich erst mal wissen was du erwartest, bzw wozu du es benutzen willst. weil 239€ ist halt ne menge geld.

@ Zanderloisl was genau willst du denn wissen ????????

haste den ersten beitrag gelesen ????

bis denne banditz


----------

